# [V] Steam Account mit Left4Dead,Spore und einigen mehr!



## PasXal (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
 Da ich muss aus Zeitlichen Gründen den Zocken nichtmehr hingeben kann,verkaufe ich nun meinen STEAM Account mit folgenden Spielen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Ein Preis kommt von euch 
 Gruß,
 PasXal


----------



## wannaplay (18. Oktober 2009)

10 Euro


----------



## PasXal (19. Oktober 2009)

Es darf auch gerne eine realistisches Gebot genannt werden, für 10€ gebe ich den nicht weg alleine wegen Spore/Left4Dead.


----------



## PasXal (31. Oktober 2009)

Für 35€ gebe ich den Account ab...kommt schon


----------



## PasXal (4. November 2009)

*push*


----------



## PasXal (7. November 2009)

*push*


----------

